# Cam belt change



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Tried looking up the cambelt change interval for the Chevrolet Epica 2.0 diesel, and keep getting different answers, even a Chevrolet garage won't ring me back with info or a price to do it

Anyone have a "book" that'll tell us?

2.0 VCDi unit, gotta be the same as the Captiva unit I'd think ?

Had various answers from 40k miles to 100K mile intervals, tad vague I'd say!


----------



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

does it not say in the handbook or service book?


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Should be able to get an answer of the Vauxhall Dealer as these use the same engine: 
• Opel Antara 2.0 
• Opel Insignia 2.0 
• Chevrolet Captiva 20lt VCDi 
• Chevrolet Cruze 20lt VCDi 
• Chevrolet Epica 20lt VCDi 
• Chevrolet Lacetti D 
• Chevrolet Nubira 2.0lt D

For Opel you can read Vauxhall

Motor codes: 
• Z20DM 
• Z20DMH 
• LLW/Z20DMH 
• RA420 
• Z20S1 
• Z20S3
• Z20S4 
• Z20S5 
• A20DTJ


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

adamb87 said:


> does it not say in the handbook or service book?


I service it myself so haven't needed to look at the service book for about 18 months now so not sure where it is at present :lol:


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Check buyacar they say 60,000
http://www.buyacar.co.uk/chevrolet_epica_diesel_saloon/car_2_0_vcdi_ls_4dr_3554.jhtml


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Caledoniandream said:


> Should be able to get an answer of the Vauxhall Dealer as these use the same engine:
> • Opel Antara 2.0
> • Opel Insignia 2.0
> • Chevrolet Captiva 20lt VCDi
> ...


Dealers really aren't a lot of use as they say they aren't the same engine even though we know they are :lol: but will try to get an answer out of them tomorrow if can't find an answer here

Didn't know they did a Lacetti diesel either, hey ho


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Opel says 150.000km or 10 year that is 90.000 mile, but personally would do it earlier.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Bill58 said:


> Check buyacar they say 60,000
> http://www.buyacar.co.uk/chevrolet_epica_diesel_saloon/car_2_0_vcdi_ls_4dr_3554.jhtml


That looks very good and informative site, when I bought it, it had 116,500 miles on it, and the garage did the cambelt for us at the time free of charge, now on 179,443, so better get it done this week I think

Cheers bud


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Caledoniandream said:


> Opel says 150.000km or 10 year that is 90.000 mile, but personally would do it earlier.


See the problem I'm having? :lol:

Do I have your sympathy? :lol:


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

I see your problem :lol::lol:
But if it snaps, than probably everybody sees your problem:lol::lol:
I try to keep 60.000 mile or 6 year max. 

it's a ****ing elastic band, dat keeps the whole engine together, where is the time when camshafts where properly driven by gears who would last a lifetime??


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

As it's the same engine as the insignia, I'd say the same as people with insignias are told. 6 years


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

As mines a taxi, it's mileage I go on


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

bidderman1969 said:


> As mines a taxi, it's mileage I go on


I'll have a look on the system but I'd have thought it's 60k or 6 years like someone else said

Seems the usual rule


----------



## wrxsti (Feb 3, 2013)

According to autodata its 60,000 miles or 72 months upto 2008, and 96,000 miles or 72 months 2008 onwards.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

wrxsti said:


> According to autodata its 60,000 miles or 72 months upto 2008, and 96,000 miles or 72 months 2008 onwards.


Hhhhhmmmmm mines a 58 plate

Wonder why the change???? AFAIK, it's the same engine! :lol:


----------



## Hamster12 (Aug 13, 2014)

Get it changed, mine snapped on my car and bent six valves luckily it was repairable and I did it myself.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Getting it done Thursday afternoon


----------

